# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Стоит ли прощать человека, который предал?

## Ася Бездушная

Обьясню так, как ситуация довольно непростая, и чтобы быть объективным, нужно знать некоторые детали. 
С одним человеком у меня были дружеские отношения. Дружили, общались, ссорились, мирились, вообщем, было, как у всех... И вот чуть больше недели меня этот самый человек решил проверить какая я на самом деле, "тест на вшивость" мне устроил... Подговорил ещё одного человека сказать мне, что ему очень плохо и его забрали в больницу (тут нужно сказать, что на того человека с его стороны оказывалось психологическое давление). Но сделано это было довольно неумело и я обман раскрыла. Первая реакция у меня это было волнение, переживание (я ведь тогда не знала, что это "разводняк"), а когда поняла, что мне врут, то последовала другая реакция...и я считаю, что это было нормальным. 
Тогда я чувствовала злобу, ненависть, разочарование, ощущение полнейшего недоверия ко всем...Спустя неделю эти ощущения немного притупились, но я ничего не забыла, и боль от предательства по-прежнему есть... 
Сейчас я с этим человеком совсем не общаюсь. По обоюдному решению. Ещё нужно добавить, что этот самый человек не считает, что он своим поступком сделал мне очень больно, он просто не чувствует своей вины... 

Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться в данной ситуации!!!

----------


## Traumerei

эх...мне б таких "предательств" заместо моих, пережитых. Махнёмся, а ? Я бы это и за событие не считала... Мы не ведаем, насколько счастливы в своих "непростых ситуациях", пока не встретимся с будущими нами. Подобное положение это так, испытание для деточек детсадовского возраста.
 Почему нам хочется всё проверять ? Как будто бы кто-то действительно готов жить с правдой, которую он может случайно откопать ! И, как известно, доказать можно всё что угодно. Было бы желание.
 Сорри, наболело. Всех благ, возможно вы сможете открыть что-то полезное в моём посте.

----------


## Игорёк

Никогда никого не проверял. Готов встретиться с собой хоть сейчас, и оказать самый теплый дружеский прием) 
Автор сможет открыть что-то полезное не в посте, а в своей ситуации.

----------


## natata

если ему лет 15-16, то можешь что нибудь попробовать. подрости вроде как нуждаются в понимании, поговори с ним по душам. 
если больше, уж точно понимать должен, что к чему

----------


## Kali-Ma

Как можно не простить человека, к которому испытываешь теплые чувства?! Конечно, простить, причем искренне и навсегда.

----------


## trypo

вопрос простой 
ответ еще проще -
прощать стоит , когда можешь простить .
если не можешь , то и через силу не получится.

без оттенков серого.

----------


## ИСА

Прощать нужно, а общаться необязательно.

----------


## Герда

> Прощать нужно, а общаться необязательно.


 Да...*

----------


## Kotofey

> Прощать нужно, а общаться необязательно.


 +++

----------


## Кирилллл

> Прощать нужно, а общаться необязательно.


 согласен таких людей лучше просто забыть

----------


## Игорёк

лучше просто забить.

----------


## Ася Бездушная

> эх...мне б таких "предательств" заместо моих, пережитых. Махнёмся, а ?


 Не только "такие" предательства были в моей жизни...
Было ещё множество предательств со стороны моих родственников...матери отца и его родного брата... Взять хотя бы то, что в моей семьи когда-то элементарно не было денег на жизнь...папа ходил к своему брату просил, чтобы он помог ему устроиться на работу, даже умолял его, стоя перед ним на коленях...а родной брат отказал ему... Думаете, не обидно?...даже не за себя, а за моего папу...который так и умер, не дождавшись звонка своего родного брата, хотя на тот момент он жил в одном с нами городе...
В этот четверг (19 числа) мать моего папы умерла. На момент смерти она находилась в Киеве. Из Киева в село, где она жила, её родной сынок перевозил в багажнике своей машины, завёрнутой в одеяло... Думаю, многие из вас будут от этого, как и я, в шоке...и это ещё легко сказано...
Это брат моего папы, мой родной дядя...который когда-то над гробом моего папы бил себя в грудь, твердя, что никогда не оставит мою семью, будет помогать каждый месяц... Вот уже скоро будет шесть лет, как моего папы нет в живых, а помощи от него никакой...да мне от него помощи и не нужно...просто можно элементарно позвонить, поинтересоваться, как жизнь...

Простите, пожалуйста, что всё так написала...просто всё накипело, нет больше сил сдерживаться... А здесь меня смогут понять... Простите ещё раз...

----------


## jeri

да(

----------


## ФАК

> что этот самый человек не считает, что он своим поступком сделал мне очень больно, он просто не чувствует своей вины...


  Прощать нужно, но того, кому прощение необходимо. А в этом случае - все пустое.

----------


## karnaaval

Была похожая ситуация. Похожая, но и другая тоже. Короче я простил. Но человек действительно раскаивался

----------


## ФАК

Мне сечас кажется, что понятие вины слишком субъективно. Кто определяет виновен или нет человек. Так запуталась я.

----------


## tempo

> Когда тебя предали - это как сломали руки, простить можно, но обнять уже не получится. Лев Толстой


 На понимание того, что не простить - себе дороже, у меня ушло несколько лет. Но руки так и не "срастаются" окончательно.
Для неглобальных обид я изобрёл лекарство - сделать обидевшему что-то хорошее, равноразмерное обиде.
Но в нескольких особо тяжёдых случаях - не могу заставить себя... а в одном это просто невозможно, так как наследивший покинул сей мир.
Неужели придётся причинять добро первому попавшемуся? :face:

А вообще, прозревая в будущее, прихожу у к выводу, что ценно само намерение и попытки.

И ещё, нужно не забывать о тех, кому досталось от тебя. Потренировавшись, как в той комедии, на кошках, я ощутил реальный +.
(
на кошках - в прямом смысле, мне случалось выкинуть на улицу бедную животину.
перечислил xxx$ фонду помощи бродячим животным, и (!) полегчало.
)

расплачиватьсянадо не только за тех, кого ты,  но и за тех, кто тебя.
Тогда и руки срастутся, наверное.

----------


## Aare

> Для неглобальных обид я изобрёл лекарство - сделать обидевшему что-то хорошее, равноразмерное обиде.


 Я уже хочу тебя обидеть.

----------


## tempo

Aare, "для получения бонуса тебе придётся сделать это так, чтобы она меня беспокоило. Иначе будет обычная справедливость - ответный пинок или игнор )

----------


## Aare

> Aare, "для получения бонуса тебе придётся сделать это так, чтобы она меня беспокоило. Иначе будет обычная справедливость - ответный пинок или игнор )


 То есть когда можешь - даёшь пинка, а когда не можешь - пытаешься купить?

----------


## 21h

Скучно, когда поехавшие психопаты придумывают свои ущербные способы взаимодействия с окружающими.

----------


## tempo

Aare, то не есть.

Пинка давать - не всегда охота марпться, да и осадочек-то остаётся.
В случае зависимого (не могущего ответить) человека остаток ещё гаже. А я брезглив...

Ответ пинком - это рефлекс, сложившийся по жизни - бодаться со всеми. Тебя вот, похоже, можно назвать "Mister No", как и меня  :Smile:  Но я чётко осознал, что жить мне осталось меньше, чем уже прожито, это осознание меняет систему ценностей.

Пример №2: некто, должный мне ~ мой месячный бюджет, делает мне существенную и явную для него самого гадость. Мысленно произнеся %^$#^&, я не требую долг, нахожу челу работу. Через некоторое время слышу "знаешь, прости..." (денег, правда, так и не вернул).

Итоговый баланс, по моим личным ощущениям, лучше, чем при стандартном подходе. Я "купил", как ты выражаешься, покой у некоей третьей стороны.
Но руки так и не срослись.

----------


## tempo

21h, скучно всю жизнь просидеть в своей раковине, высовываясь ингда взлаять. скучно всю жизнь просидеть в своей раковине, высовываясь ингда взлаять.

----------


## Aare

> Тебя вот, похоже, можно назвать "Mister No", как и меня


 Это что такое?




> Но я чётко осознал, что жить мне осталось меньше, чем уже прожито, это осознание меняет систему ценностей.


 Болеешь чем-то?




> Пример №2: некто, должный мне ~ мой месячный бюджет, делает мне существенную и явную для него самого гадость. Мысленно произнеся %^$#^&, я не требую долг, нахожу челу работу. Через некоторое время слышу "знаешь, прости..." (денег, правда, так и не вернул).
> 
> Итоговый баланс, по моим личным ощущениям, лучше, чем при стандартном подходе. Я "купил", как ты выражаешься, покой у некоей третьей стороны.
> Но руки так и не срослись.


 Ну лано тогда)

----------


## 21h

> 21h, скучно всю жизнь просидеть в своей раковине, высовываясь ингда взлаять. скучно всю жизнь просидеть в своей раковине, высовываясь ингда взлаять.


 А мне норм. Из-за определенных обстоятельств я стал ценеком-мезантрапом, а из-за хронической депрессии не испытываю сильной потребности в людях, к тому же им я тоже был нужен только тогда, когда рядом не было кого-то более харизматичного. Все люди друг друга ненавидят, они не гнобят других только из-за недостатка сведений о них и потому, что находятся в одной социальной группе (но это не мешает им гнобить другие социальные группы).

А больше всего мне неприятны те, кто латает в себе дыры за счет других. Вот как ты, выгоняя животину.

----------


## Aare

> А больше всего мне неприятны те, кто латает в себе дыры за счет других. Вот как ты, выгоняя животину.


 Или как ты, неся в соседней теме ахинею про женщин)

----------


## tempo

21h,
Если хОлить мизантропию, она раздувается, как жаба.
Цинизм делает плоским.

А "депрессию" выдумали психуаторы, это состояние - смесь нежелания работать над собой с претензией на исключительность и верой в бесплатное чудо.

Практикуя все троицу, можно успешно прийти к шизофрении (перевод - "разделённое сознание").
Оно тебе надо..?

пример же с котиками - давний, ему уж лет 15. Я привёл его как иллюстрацию того, что долги надо платить. Обида - долг. Мне ощущается, что неважно, какой из сторон он будет выплачен.
Наверное, мой "бухгалтерский" подход - следствие скудости ресурсов. Но иначе - цинизм, мизантропия и т.д., далее в петлю или как ещё. А я не хочу.

----------


## microbe

Как понять предал? Если это было мимолётное увлечение, ведь всякое бывает в полигамной жизни.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Предал(а) один раз, предаст и во второй.

----------

